# Back River/Poquoson Flats?



## Wilber

Any reports from the creek? Specks? Pups?


----------



## basstardo

I've been planning on going out there, but every time I get the chance to go it's blowing 15-20+ or it's t-storms. First break in the weather we have on a nice day, I'm hoping to go investigate.


----------



## Wilber

Well bass, spent yesterday evening riggin' on the yak. Looks like nobody is fishing BR, soooooo it's just me and you. This could be a good thing, but I bet if we get things heated up Al will come over. Ya know, with the full moon and the peeler crab thing it is prime time in the Riva'. There be big Gray's and Specks chompin', just lookin' for a little weather break. Maybe Specks or Mud will come out to play. Me and middle Wilber are going after work on Wednesday, weather permiting. Report to follow.


----------



## SPECKS

Went out today in the river and fished low/incoming tide. ENE wind was blowing steady 10-15 and the water just got dirtier as the tide rolled in. Got one striper at 28 inches but it had the usual nasty lesions. A small school of them were working the channel side of the bar. It was tan water and whitecaps at the main channel. Moved to a different spot and got one run off on a chunk of peeler but it never came tight. Might want to give it a day or so to clear.


----------



## Wilber

Nice report, You are a better man than me. I looked at the water after work and call No Joy and went back home. Thought about trying it this wekend but I think I'll go Flounder fishing in Mathews instead.


----------



## SPECKS

Put a little over four miles in that day on the river and seemed like more with the wind. Was out around Hampton Bar today with basically the same conditions and put in around five miles. Not fishing hard yet by any means just been looking around and seeing whats changed over the winter.


----------



## Wilber

Great time of year for Recon, been doing the same up New Point way, hit the jackpot last weekend as far as locations go. Can't wait to get there Saturday to fish it proper. Saw keeper Flounder caught last time, we just got there late.


----------



## bullisland

BR has got some fish swimmin...croaker startin and some drum. haven't gone around messick or factory point yet. been up past LAFB into my what seems to be nice private fishin grounds for the most part and always had plenty around me...hopefully launchin my lil skiff sunday to test it out...i'll letcha know!


----------



## SPECKS

There were some fish swimming in BR today. Trout and pups were biting and brought a few home.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Wilber said:


> Well bass, spent yesterday evening riggin' on the yak. Looks like nobody is fishing BR, soooooo it's just me and you. This could be a good thing, but I bet if we get things heated up Al will come over. Ya know, with the full moon and the peeler crab thing it is prime time in the Riva'. There be big Gray's and Specks chompin', just lookin' for a little weather break. Maybe Specks or Mud will come out to play. Me and middle Wilber are going after work on Wednesday, weather permiting. Report to follow.


ya know I ain't missing this invite!


----------



## Wilber

Pretty work Specks. The shame of it is this is the only weekend I can't go. Middle Wilber turns 21 and a full weekend of events are planned. I knew this would happen. Al I'll be in touch, we gotta do the Yak thing.


----------



## bullisland

what gave ya the luck with pups?


----------



## SPECKS

Finger mullet I netted. The water was dirty so didn't try lures. They were gorging on small 1-2 inch blue crabs as well. Wilber do you have a red 135 ?


----------



## bullisland

very nice. I'll hopefully be out there sunday. gonna aim for the mouth of back river right off factory point. don't wanna ask all your secrets, but...would you say that is a good general area right now haha


----------



## SPECKS

IMO anywhere in the river but I haven't gone way back inside and since they are migrating up here I'd expect them to be at bayside surf spots possibly. Will be out there Sat afternoon for trout/ drum and then back on Sunday looking for a cobia or one of those big red strays.


----------



## Wilber

Nope, I have a green Prowler 13. I wish I could go it's prime time.


----------



## bullisland

its on!

flounder, pups, cobia, rocks, croaker...all ya could ask for! was a good sat evening and sunday morning fishin


----------



## bullisland

and alil piece of advice that has already been put out there...peeler, peeler, PEELER! claws seemed to give me the best bite...

will hopefully be out there this evening in my skiff...


----------



## SPECKS

Netted live mullet are working on pups and striper... well today they were.
There a quite a few interesting things going on in the vicinity of BR.:fishing:


----------



## Lip Ripper

just my luck saturday i was fishing the mouth of the salt ponds. worst part was, i was debating paddling up to back river through the canals


----------



## bullisland

took my buddy out there in my lil skiff yesterday with no luck, but the winds were hammering us...did catch a FAT eel off factory point. few guys out there fishin that bend wiht the canal right against the beach...didn't see anything produced but wasn't paying but so much attention. will be back out friday afternoon and prolly sat...and prolly sunday! hahaha. then to San Diego I go for a week so they're all yours Speck :fishing:


----------

